# Call by Call Vorwahl 01053; fon4u.de; fon4U Telecom GmbH



## Nebelwolf ✟ (12 November 2014)

Mir gegenüber haben sich Verbraucher kritisch zu den Geschäftspraktiken bezüglich der Vorwahl 01053 der fon4U Telecom GmbH geäußert. Insbesondere soll die Preisansage mißverständlich sein, die Taktung soll teilweise sehr lang sein. Mir wurden von Betroffenen Takte von 300 und 500 Sekunden genannt. Die Taktung soll abhängig von der Gesprächszeit von 300 auf 500 Sekunden wechseln.

Auf der Website des Anbieters lassen sich diese Tarife derzeit nicht nachvollziehen. Billiger-telefonieren.de schreibt dagegen in seiner Tarifübersicht: "In den deutschen Handynetzen gilt abweichend zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr eine minutengenaue Taktung."






In der Tarifübersicht auf der Website fon4u.de ist dieser auf billiger-telefonieren.de Tarif nicht zu finden. Dafür fallen zwei Merkwürdigkeiten auf:
Wieso existieren die Spalten Tag und Zeit, wenn doch alle Tarife an jedem Tag und rund um die Uhr gelten?
Wieso werden die Kosten zunächst in Cent angegeben, ab der dritten Position jedoch in Euro?

Hybscher Trick, um unaufmerksame Kunden zu täuschen!

Da wäre aber auch noch eine weitere Sache:
Die Firma gibt die USt.-Id. DE 189 243 380 an. Diese USt.-Id. in der gleichen, ungewöhnlichen Schreibweise benutzen drei verschiedene Firmen:

fon4U Telecom GmbH
Frauenbergstraße 31–33
35039 Marburg
Eingetragen im Handelsregister des Amtsgerichts Marburg unter HRB 4674
USt-IdNr. DE 189 243 380

weclapp GmbH
Frauenbergstraße 31 – 33
35039 Marburg
Eingetragen im Handelsregister des Amtsgerichts Marburg unter HRB 5438.
Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer gemäß § 27 a Umsatzsteuergesetz: DE 189 243 380

3U Holding AG
Frauenbergstr. 31 – 33
35039 Marburg
Amtsgericht Marburg HRB 4680
Ust-ID Nummer DE 189 243 380

*kopfkratz*

Nebelwolf


----------



## Teleton (12 November 2014)

Die 3U Holding AG ist mit der 3U Telecom verbandelt. Zu der gibt es einen Wikipedia-Eintrag


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Mindestens seit 2007 praktiziert die 3U Telecom unregelmäßige Wechsel zwischen sehr billigen und sehr teuren Tarifen.[5] Beispielsweise wurden zum 5. November 2010 die Tarife für Call-by-Call-Auslandsgespräche in Nachbarländer wie Österreich oder Frankreich von zuvor ganztägig 0,58 Ct/min[6] auf 49,9 Ct/min,[7] also auf das 86-fache, erhöht.


----------



## joho (17 April 2017)

Bevor man sich eine günstige CallByCall Vorwahl aussucht, sollte man sich von den Telefonnummern aus Marburg in acht nehmen. Die Firma hat viele Rufnummern angemietet. Wie zum Beispiel: 3UTelecom 01078, Discount Telecom 01017, One Tel ,Line call Telecom 01067, fond4U 01053 uvm. Alle haben die gleiche Servicenummer nur 06421 3000 mit entsprechender Nebenstelle. Denn alle Firmen sitzen in der Frauenbergstr.31-33, 35039 Marburg.Natürlich meldet sich bei den entsprechenden Nummern nur ein Anrufbeantworter, der darauf hinweist nur per eMail kommunizieren. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit mit jemanden persönlich zu sprechen. Das hat System.
Die Masche funktioniert so:
Statt 0,5 Cent wurden fast ein Euro die Minute für ein Ferngespräch verlangt ohne dies vorher anzusagen. Da kommen schon ein paar Hundert Euro zustande. Natürlich würde niemand für diesen Betrag telefonieren. Wenn man zu diesen ungerechten Rechnungen kommt, dann nur den handelsüblichen Preis bezahlen und dies per Einschreiben an entsprechenden Firmennamen (Adresse ist eh gleich) mitteilen. Sie werden weiter auf Ihre Wucherrechnung pochen. Und noch mehrere Mahnungen zusenden. Dann werden Sie das Inkassobüro Diagonai einschalten. Diese werden dich weiter bedrohen. Denen musst du ebenfalls per Einschreiben mitteilen, dass die für diese Rechnung Widerspruch eingelegt und den handelsüblichen Preis bereits überwiesen hast. Außerdem Widerspruch gegen die Weitergabe an Schufa usw. einlegen. Danach wird sich der Anwalt Fumagalli melden. Alle Infos an den Anwalt per Einschreiben zusenden. Dieser Anwalt aus Hamburg wird weiter drohen. Jetzt muss dieser CallbyCall Anbieter aber beweisen, dass seine Rechnung rechtens ist. Da er aber weiss, dass dies vor Gericht nicht haltbar ist, wird bald keine Post mehr kommen. Anscheinend hat diese Masche guten Zulauf. Es muss sich lohnen, dass die Leute vor Angst bezahlen. Aber es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Verbraucherzentrale oder die Presse auf diese Firmenmethoden aus Marburg aufmerksam werden


----------



## Hippo (17 April 2017)

Es empfiehlt sich da immer einen aktuellen Screenshot der Preisangaben zu machen bevor man telefoniert


----------



## jupp11 (17 April 2017)

Besondere Aufmerkamkeit  "verdient" die Vorwahl 010017 >>  https://www.google.de/#q=010017+ ,
die seit mindestens 2008 für Ärger sorgt:
http://www.123recht.net/diagonal-inkasso-51,67-fuer-1,59-bei-010017-Telecom-__f109359.html
https://www.billiger-telefonieren.de/forum/call-by-call/010017-unserioeses-geschaeftsgebaren.t680/
https://www.billiger-telefonieren.de/forum/call-by-call/010017-drastische-preiserhoehung.t436/
usw.

http://www.dgap.de/dgap/News/corpor...aft-zwecks-zuegiger-aufklaerung/?newsID=67642
was daruaus  geworden sein mag...


----------



## buschljo (12 November 2020)

Ich bin auch auf diese Betrüger reingefallen, habe immer auf die Ansage bei Telefonaten nach Spanien geachtet, hatte monatelang immer monatliche Kosten von ca. 4 bis 5 Euro bei Ansagepreis von meiist 0,004 Euro pro Minute. Plötzlich krieg ich eine Abbuchung mit der Telefonrechnung über 350,00 Euro, was soll ich nun tun?


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2020)

Aus dem Bauch raus tippe ich hier drauf








						Vorsicht Falle – teure Fehler beim Telefonieren
					

Noch immer locken einige Call-by-Call-Anbieter Kunden mit Tricks in deftige Kostenfallen - trotz Tarifansage. Biallo.de nennt die häufigsten Maschen.




					www.biallo.de
				












						Call by Call Vorwahl 01053; fon4u.de; fon4U Telecom GmbH
					

Mir gegenüber haben sich Verbraucher kritisch zu den Geschäftspraktiken bezüglich der Vorwahl 01053 der fon4U Telecom GmbH geäußert. Insbesondere soll die Preisansage mißverständlich sein, die Taktung soll teilweise sehr lang sein. Mir wurden von Betroffenen Takte von 300 und 500 Sekunden...




					forum.computerbetrug.de
				









						fon4U: Call by Call - Alle Tarifdetails auf teltarif.de!
					

Alle Details zum Tarif Call by Call des Anbieters fon4U: Einzelpreise, Konditionen, Erfahrungen unserer Leser und vieles mehr!




					www.teltarif.de


----------



## it-franky (13 November 2020)

Bei dem Laden werden die Tarife nahezu täglich geändert. 
Auf deren Internetseite (www fon4u de) gibt es ganz unten den Eintrag "Tarifänderungen".
Wenn Du da nach "Spanien" suchst und "Alle Einträge anzeigen" auswählst siehst Du, dass sich der Minuten-Tarif ab dem 24.08.2020 von 0.0033 € auf 0.2200 € am 02.09.2020 erhöht hat.
Wurde das bei Deinen Telefonaten richtig angesagt?


----------



## buschljo (13 November 2020)

Nein, ich kann aber nicht ausschliesen dass ich es einmal überhört habe, ich hatte bei gleichem Telefonverhalten immer monatliche Kosten seit April von ca, 5 Euro für die Call by Call Anrufe plötlich eine Monatsrechnung über 288 Euro plus MWST. Für die Zukunft habe ich nin eine Flat für Spanien und USA bei der Telekom gebucht, die kostet 3,88 monatlich. Vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis


----------



## it-franky (13 November 2020)

Von "einmal überhören" kommst Du ja nicht auf eine so hohe Rechnung.
Ich bin kein Jurist und kann Dir daher nichts sinnvolles raten - aber weiter oben schreibt "joho" was interessantes.
Das Geld zurückbuchen kannst Du *später* immer noch.
Vielleicht meldet sich hier aber noch jemand mit mehr Ahnung zu diesem Thema.


----------

